# Συναγερμός στη Microsoft



## Pink Panther (Dec 17, 2008)

Καλημέρα. 

Παραθέτω το λινκ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2008)

Πώς ομόρφυνες έτσι εσύ;


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 17, 2008)

Πάντα όμορφη ήμουν, απλά δεν το είχες προσέξει!!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2008)

Τώρα που άλλαξες φύλο, το προσέξαμε καλύτερα.


----------



## YiannisMark (Dec 17, 2008)

Εεεε, να πάψει ο κόσμος να χρησιμοποιεί τον μπουνταλά τον ΙΕ και να πάει σε καμιά πιο σοβαρή λύση. Και να μην μπαίνει σε ύποπτα σάιτ. Και να χρησιμοποιεί Λίνουξ όσο μπορεί... Και να αγαπά τον διπλανό του. Και επί γης ειρήνη, εύχομαι.


----------



## curry (Dec 17, 2008)

Καλά κρασιά ξέχασες να μας ευχηθείς.... :) :) :)


----------



## Pink Panther (Dec 17, 2008)

YiannisMark said:


> Εεεε, να πάψει ο κόσμος να χρησιμοποιεί τον μπουνταλά τον ΙΕ και να πάει σε καμιά πιο σοβαρή λύση. Και να μην μπαίνει σε ύποπτα σάιτ. Και να χρησιμοποιεί Λίνουξ όσο μπορεί... Και να αγαπά τον διπλανό του. Και επί γης ειρήνη, εύχομαι.




Εγώ πάντως μαζί με την εγχείρηση αλλαγής φύλου, άλλαξα και explorer!!!


----------

